# Cedar Hope Chest



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Built 4 of these Solid Cedar Hope/Blanket Chest. Size is 48 x 24 x 17. Has a 3" foam Tapestry Cushion. Looking for advise on what to sell them for. I was thinking 395.00


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

RT1000 said:


> Built 4 of these Solid Cedar Hope/Blanket Chest. Size is 48 x 24 x 17. Has a 3" foam Tapestry Cushion. Looking for advise on what to sell them for. I was thinking 395.00


Very nice chests. The $395 (american) seems to be at the top of the price range but I think you might be asking the wrong crowd since most of us would rather build one than buy one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would say in the price range of 175.oo if you want to sale them that is ..
Shipping cost is going to be a killer for most and for you a plywood/cardboard box and packing is not cheap for shipping .

I think you would best off to sale them to a furniture store outlet, all 4 at a wholesale price..one drop off point, get your check and your done with them...and maybe they will call and ask for more down the road.. 


====


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Bob
I will not surrender to the Chinese when it comes to making furniture.
The material cost alone is 120.00 ea. The 40 hr it takes to plane, cut , sand, router, glue, screw , assemble
and Varnish the 4 units. Must be worth more that 50.00ea
At some point in time, WE must draw a line in the sand and say NO MORE!
China already makes more than it should.

These were made to be sold locally they are to large to ship


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Joe you got my vote, 175.00 is way to low considering what you have in them. I can get 75.00-100.00 for one of the stools I make. The key is the folks you show them to, some folks want quality and will pay for it and others want quality at China prices. Be patient and carry pictures and show your handy work. Too be honest I thought your 375.00 was too low by 75.00 to 100.00, but that's just me. Try one on e-bay (buyer pays shipping), put a reserve on it and see what happens. I will follow this thread, or keep me posted via PM when you have your 10 posts.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that a man would take the cost of material and multiply by 3 or 4 times that for the price of his offerings. Just a suggestion, but I agree that $375 + is not asking too much.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking chests Joe.... at 375.00, not a bad deal at all. Especially marketed as "hand crafted". I've a furniture store (privately owned) that wants me to build several items and then offer them, through them. Not really a bad offer, but it cuts into the margin big time when you sell to someone else to be sold again. They need to make money on it as well. 
Word of mouth is the best salesman. Folks get to know that there is a quality product they are interested in out there,,, they will sell quick enough..

Personalization might speed things along...but none the less, great looking cedar chest..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

Very true and very sad, just ask the 3 Big 3 car makers in the states you bend with the flow or you drop out of the flow, we have a place in Denver called furniture row the parking lot(s) are always full with cars and people with cards in hand wanting to get them maxed out.. LOL and across town with have the high end stores..
like the Ethan Allen store(s)
ethanallen.com - Ethan Allen | furniture | interior design | collections

and you can see the parking lot empty almost all the time, by the way furniture row sales high stuff also but not as much as the low end stuff, I'm seen some of the Chinese stuff and it would knock your socks off and how in the world they can sale it so low, I saw a cabinet like yours made out of real Maple with Cedar lining and it was going for 125.oo about the same size as yours maybe a bit bigger.. with little boxes inside and drawers...and a pull out tray..

Good Luck with your neat stuff..
====



RT1000 said:


> Hi Bob
> I will not surrender to the Chinese when it comes to making furniture.
> The material cost alone is 120.00 ea. The 40 hr it takes to plane, cut , sand, router, glue, screw , assemble
> and Varnish the 4 units. Must be worth more that 50.00ea
> ...


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Bob, The chests you made are great and that is just what my daughter in S.C. wants for Xmas. My wife saw your work and said to start on one right away for her. Maybe I should buy one from you and sneak it into my shop and tell her I worked my tail off HA HA. Anyway here in Melbourne, Fl. you could easily get $ 300.00 to $ 350.00 for the chests. I have a store that will take my work and sell it for a commision however; you have to add their profit. Hardest part for me is to get a profit and still sell a quality piece. Good luck and once again nice work. zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey zarpman 
If you want to make one for your wife. I will give you the cut list and a line drawing of the cedar chest. Let me know and i will email to you. Joe RT1000 woodworking


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Joe, I agree that 3 to 4 times the material cost is in the ball park on most projects.

Don't give it away! Some people will offer you just over cost which I reply "I would rather burn it in the front yard and use it to roast marshmallows for Smores before I sell it to you for that"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful chests, Joe.

I feel that $395 is reasonable.


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Joe, I really would like the plan because I have searced for the chest and yours is the best that I have seen. Would really appreciate it if you could do that for me. I just hope that when I build the chest it comes out as excellent as yours did. Here is my E Mail below [email protected] Sincerly zarpman.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

any else want a copy .
here are the plans for the Cedar chest. The original plans call for pine, i used all cedar instead. That eliminates having to use so much of the aromatic cedar
here is the line drawings and cut list
JOE


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Joe, I received your E mail with the plans and I thank you very much for taking the time. I think you should get more money for the chests. There sure is a lot of material going into them and I know a lot of labor.When I complete one I will send you a picture but don't laugh because I know I can not get it as good as yours. If the chest comes out good I know I can sell them here in Fl.Once again with appreciation thank you and I will stay in touch zarpman Melbourne Fl.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Thanks for the plans now I see why you want so much, that's a ton of stock and a ton of work..did you know you can get aromatic cedar 1/4" thick for cabinets/closets, that's T & G type stock..
I have about 2000 bf of it now I know what to do with it..

===



RT1000 said:


> any else want a copy .
> here are the plans for the Cedar chest. The original plans call for pine, i used all cedar instead. That eliminates having to use so much of the aromatic cedar
> here is the line drawings and cut list
> JOE


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

RT1000 said:


> Built 4 of these Solid Cedar Hope/Blanket Chest. Size is 48 x 24 x 17. Has a 3" foam Tapestry Cushion. Looking for advise on what to sell them for. I was thinking 395.00


Hi Joe,

Thanks for sharing this project will us. I saved a copy of the drawings & cut-list that you posted for it.

395 is a reasonable sale price for them. I estimate that similar chests sell for as low as 200 (especially when sold in a hurry) and as high as 600+ (when customized for the buyer). Often times, those that have more are willing to pay more whilst those who have less, must pay less. Such is the nature of 'diverse economies'.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Thanks for the plans now I see why you want so much, that's a ton of stock and a ton of work..did you know you can get aromatic cedar 1/4" thick for cabinets/closets, that's T & G type stock..
> I have about 2000 bf of it now I know what to do with it..
> ...


Hey Bob you are holding on to a fortune, aromatic cedar 1/4 is only available at the hardware store and they want 50.00 taxes in for a box with 15 bf in it
Joe


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

RT1000 said:


> Hey Bob you are holding on to a fortune, aromatic cedar 1/4 is only available at the hardware store and they want 50.00 taxes in for a box with 15 bf in it
> Joe


Hi Joe,

Lowes sells a 15sq ft pagckage of 1/4" 3.5" Aromatic Cedar boards $28.78. I have no idea if they have stores in your area but thought I would toss out a link just in case. I should point out that the planks are random random length and feedback for the item suggests splintered grooves and knots are common leading to random quality

EverTrue 3.75'H x 4' Raw Aromatic Cedar V-Groove Plank Paneling

They also have a chipboard product made from Aromatic ERC that is 32.47 for a full 8x4 sheet which is a full 32 sq ft. It's sold to be a closet lining product.

CedarSafe 8' Aromatic Cedar Closet Liner Panel

I'm a cedar fan and plan to grab a box of the EverTrue brand stuff to do up some 'trinket boxes' for Xmas gifts.


----------



## Brass Maven (Nov 20, 2011)

*Private sale*

Only advise I have for the OP is to have a sale made before building the pieces. Use these chests as a show case and take order for a custom chest and get a price quote before building so you have a sale set before committing to the time and material. 

Beautiful chests and good luck with selling them.

BMaven


----------



## N0VA (Jul 24, 2011)

I was building a 4' by 8' closet and lined interior walls and ceiling, built in cedar shoe rack and cedar shelf.

I seen Lowes and Menards T&G and it not T&G its a lap joint not T&G.

I bought one package and showed it to my wife and was I dissapointed in the material, it was junk and I returned it and went surfing on the web.

Try this site for 3/8" T & G I was very please on cost and shipping.
Cost is also cheeper that the 1/4" Menards and Lowes and much better product.

hxxp://www.cedar-closet-linings.com/index.html


----------

